# C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig​*Nicht nur in Deutschland, auch in der Schweiz gibt es die Diskussion um zurücksetzen, C+R, Tierschutz, Tierrechte etc..

Die Berner Zeitung veröffentlicht dazu auf ihrer Onlineseite ein Interview mit einem bekennenden "Spassangler":
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/Spassfischen-ist-verboten-aber-gaengig/story/13388456

Er will allerdings, um möglichen Strafen zu entgehen, anonym bleiben.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wir berichteten ja schon davon, dass die Schweizer Bundesbehörden die Verantwortung beim zurücksetzen von Fischen wieder mehr in die Hand der Angler zurück gegeben haben (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084), im Gegensatz zum Beispiel zum bayerischen Abknüppelgebot (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032) oder Ansichten wie des Präsidenten Günster vom Rheinland-Pfälzischen Fischereiverband (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826) oder von Dr. Spahn vom DAFV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372), 
*die es anscheinend für den besten Tierschutz halten, wenn man alles abknüppelt, sobald ein Fisch das Maß und keine Schonzeit hat.*

Siehe auch dazu unser Video:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]

Da ist es mehr als wohltuend, wenn in der Schweiz Daniel Hefti vom Schweizer Bundesamt für Umwelt klar sagt, dass die Vorschriften vom Angler ausgelegt werden müssten, und man davon ausgehe dass die Fischer eigenverantwortlich und dank ihrer Ausbildung richtig handeln.

Chapeau!!

Da können sich bürokrateutonische Verbandler, Minister, Behörden und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden!!


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Reg A. (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

#r und Daumen hoch :m

Schön, dass sowas endlich woanders geklappt hat! Halt, Moment! Das klappt ja auf der ganzen Welt! Nur bei uns in Good Old Germany nicht... 
Liegt wohl daran, dass "wir" ständig der Meinung sind, auf wirklich allen Gebieten zumindest die moralisch Überlegenen sein zu müssen! Angeln zum Spaß? Pfui Teufel! Wer will denn sowas? Am Ende darf man dann vielleicht sogar noch aus reinem Spaß an der Freude kopulieren, so ganz ohne Reproduktionsabsicht! Wo kämen wir denn da hin?!


----------



## GandRalf (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

In den Vatikan!


----------



## phirania (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



GandRalf schrieb:


> In den Vatikan!



Da sitzt doch der Schlimmste....:q


----------



## Sharpo (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Ich muss hier mal wieder kritisieren das C&R mit Spassangeln bzw. Trophäenangeln  gleich gesetzt wird.

Ist die Definition (per Gesetz o.ä.) in der Schweiz so?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Ne, so schreibt das halt die Zeitung da....


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

@Reg A. Solltest du katholik sein ist es so mit dem bum...sen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Die Argumentationskette des "Spaßanglers" hinkt nach dt.Sichtweise zwar ein wenig aber D ist gottlob nicht Nabel der Welt.

Das sich Offizielle wie Hefti und Vuille quasi weise diplomatisch und zugleich schützend vor die
Angler stellen,ist absolut lobens-wie bemerkenswert.

Im Prinzip argumentieren und befürworten sie clever PRO fachliche Praxis und CONTRA einer zu starren,wie auch unrealistischen Auslegung von bestehenden Gesetzen.

Und trauen Anglern damit sogar Eigenverantwortliches handeln zu.

Hiesige "Fachleute" würden sich wohl eher die Zunge abbeissen als so etwas von sich zu geben.

Die Schweizer sind uns wohl nicht nur mit ihrem Rentenniveau um Längen voraus.[emoji6] 

Da scheint es wirklich noch so etwas wie gesunden Menschen-
verstand zu geben.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



> Ganz anders sieht dies Stefanie Frei von der Stiftung Tier im Recht. Das Gesetz sei widersprüchlich. «Es verbietet zwar Catch and Release, doch die Bestimmungen sind so gehalten, dass es faktisch erlaubt ist.» Die Regeln überfordern die Fischer. «Sie sind viel zu kompliziert und verlangen von den Anglern innert Sekunden Entscheidungen, die sie aufgrund ihrer bescheidenen Ausbildung gar nicht treffen *können.



Die argumentativ sehr schwache Tierrechtsseite ist auch bemerkenswert.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Stimmt,da musste ich auch grinsen..wahrscheinlich ist die Antwort auch einer besch.Fachkompetenz nebst Sekundenentscheid geschuldet[emoji28]


----------



## Carsten_ (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Eigentlich mag man so einer sinnlosen Diskussion ja keinen Nährwert mehr zurechnen...

...*der Freizeitangler darf nicht* einmal einen schönen, gesunden, praktisch *unverletzten Fisch zurücksetzen*, aber das Gericht bestätigt und erlaubt weiterhin das *SCHREDDERN dutzender Million männlicher Hühnerküken* weil es wirtschaftlicher für die Betriebe ist und das obwohl mit technischem Gerät eine Vorauswahl der Eier möglich ist #q

|schild-g & |gutenach


PS: Ja, C&R ist verboten und ja es ist gängig!
BTW: C&R ist in Holland, respektive Niederlande keineswegs vorgeschrieben (Ausnahme einzelne Gewässer)


----------



## Deep Down (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Der Standpunkt von Frau Frei ist beachtlich arrogant!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> ...*der Freizeitangler darf nicht* einmal einen schönen, gesunden, praktisch *unverletzten Fisch zurücksetzen*, aber das Gericht bestätigt und erlaubt weiterhin das *SCHREDDERN dutzender Million männlicher Hühnerküken* weil es wirtschaftlicher für die Betriebe ist und das obwohl mit technischem Gerät eine Vorauswahl der Eier möglich ist #q



Das Schredder-Urteil ist tatsächlich sehr interessant. Es besagt nämlich, dass wirtschaftliche Aspekte (hier die Zusatzkosten für die Aufzucht von Hähnchen gegenüber Hennen) bereits ein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung von Tieren sein können. Ich finde diese Argumentation ehrlich gesagt ziemlich krass (und bin gespannt, wie PETA damit umgehen wird), aber aus Sicht der Angler/Fischer ist damit auch klar, dass das Töten von unerwünschten Nebenfischen (Zwergwaller etc.) ohne Verwertungsabsicht abgesegnet ist, genau wie das Töten von Fischen beim Kalken von Teichen etc.

Würde jetzt jemand, z.B. unsere tollen Verbände (;+|bigeyes#d#d#d), einen vernünftigen Grund für C&R-Angeln finden, wäre das Thema durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Würde jetzt jemand, z.B. unsere tollen Verbände (;+|bigeyes#d#d#d), einen vernünftigen Grund für C&R-Angeln finden, wäre das Thema durch.


:q:q:q:q:q
Und Weihnachten, Ostern und Pfingsten fällt auch auf einen Tag....


----------



## Carsten_ (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Wie wäre es mit
-Befriedigung der Urinstinkte (Jagd) verbunden mit dem Gedanken trotzdem die Tiere nicht töten zu wollen 
-Steigerung der mentalen und körperlichen Gesundheit durch Ausgeglichenheit 

Aber das lässt sich eben nicht in Euros beziffern 

Ich finde aber, wenn die Geflügel Industrie jährlich 50mio Küken schreddern darf um sicher zu stellen dass ein Kilo Geflügel 3,- anstatt 6,- kostet, sollte es dem Freizeit Angler gestattet sein nicht jeden Fisch töten zu müssen wenn er seinen naturgegebenen Instinkten nachgeht. Der Industrie geht es ja nur ums Geld, ist ja nicht unmöglich die männlichen Küken moralischer zu "verwerten".

Naja unsere Gesellschaft ist eben von Doppelmoral durchzogen


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Die einfache Abwägung, was wichtiger ist.
Ein mögliches Schmerzempfinden steht gegen: sinnlose Entnahme, Entscheidungsfreiheit der Angler, die praktischen Schwierigkeiten eines 100% Knüppelgebots, ökologischer Unsinn und der ganze Rest, der mir gerade nicht einfällt.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Schredder-Urteil ist tatsächlich sehr interessant. Es besagt nämlich, dass wirtschaftliche Aspekte (hier die Zusatzkosten für die Aufzucht von Hähnchen gegenüber Hennen) bereits ein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung von Tieren sein können. Ich finde diese Argumentation ehrlich gesagt ziemlich krass (und bin gespannt, wie PETA damit umgehen wird), aber aus Sicht der Angler/Fischer ist damit auch klar, dass das Töten von unerwünschten Nebenfischen (Zwergwaller etc.) ohne Verwertungsabsicht abgesegnet ist, genau wie das Töten von Fischen beim Kalken von Teichen etc.
> 
> Würde jetzt jemand, z.B. unsere tollen Verbände (;+|bigeyes#d#d#d), einen vernünftigen Grund für C&R-Angeln finden, wäre das Thema durch.



Ähm, das ist doch Alltagsgeschäft. Betrifft nicht nur Küken.
Schaut euch doch mal die Theken in den Lebensmitteltempeln an.
Was passiert mit den Tonnen an Fleisch und Fisch wenn diese nicht verkauft werden? Na?
Riiiichtiiiig..Müll bzw. ab zur weiteren Verwertung.

Wo bestand denn nun der vernünftige Grund für die Tötung dieser ganzen Tiere?  

Wirtschaftliche Interessen!


----------



## Purist (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wo bestand denn nun der vernünftige Grund für die Tötung dieser ganzen Tiere?
> 
> Wirtschaftliche Interessen!



Wie beim Angeln |rolleyes |supergri

Da sitzt wohl dann auch noch der kleine Unterschied zwischen Nutztier im Käfig und Fisch im Wasser.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie beim Angeln |rolleyes |supergri
> 
> Da sitzt wohl dann auch noch der kleine Unterschied zwischen Nutztier im Käfig und Fisch im Wasser.



Da gibts noch einen ziemlich grossen Unterschied.

Und der liegt darin,das die Nutztierlobby zur wahrung ihrer Interessen,keine nennenswerten
Schwächen oder gar einknicken gegenüber Kritikern zeigt.

Das lässt die i.d.R. so kalt wie eine Rinderlende im Kühlhaus.

Das Urteil muss man sicherlich nicht mögen aber deren Einfluss ist wahrlich nicht von schlechten Eltern.Da kommt ein wenig Neid auf.


@Carsten
Die "Argumente" kannste gleich in die Schublade packen,selbst wirtschaftl.Interessen kannste abhaken..die in D dem Angeln angebundenen Branchen, haben durch die jetzige Rechtslage ja keine Verluste.

Länder mit florierendem Angeltourismus plus gern gesehener c&r Mentalität,hätten es im umgekehrten Fall(drohendes c&r Verbot)da Argumenttechnisch leichter.

Nur kennen die solche Probleme überhaupt nicht..tja.

D'(oof)land Problem halt

Und überhaupt,wer bitte soll in D da überhaupt irgendwas in Bewegung setzen?

Etwa die DAFV Garde ? ￼ 

Ein Verband mit 0 Weitblick,dafür mind.5 Rückwärtskriechgängen gegenüber Angelgegnern.

Bis auf einige wenige LV,scheixxen die sich vor Angst und Duckmäusertum vor allem was Tierschutztechnisch BUH macht doch in die Hose und nicken dazu noch demütig.

Da kannste genauso gut den Versuch starten,Nordkoreas
Kim Jong Un über die Vorteile
von Demokratie,Marktwirtschaft und Meinungsfreiheit bekehren zu 
wollen..vielleicht hört der sogar zu.

Der DAFV scheint mit Dr.Spahn und (Un)Geistesbruder Günster doch Meinungstechnisch konform zu liegen,gab ja kein Dementi zu diesem Kontraproduktiv verzapften Mist.

Die trauen sich hier nicht einmal an die Light Variante,der für D dringend benötigten Einführung der  fachlichen Praxis als relevante Rechtsgrundlage ran.


----------



## Relgna (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Blos gut das es kein größers Wesen über uns gibt das so ein Verhalten ans Tageslicht legt wie manch Angler.


----------



## Carsten_ (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Ruhrfischer, du hast recht. Unsere Vertreter in Form sämtliche Verbände beschmutzen sich nicht mit Ruhm und vertreten teils engstirnig ihre Position ohne mal nach rechts oder links zu sehen :-/


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das Urteil muss man sicherlich nicht mögen aber deren Einfluss ist wahrlich nicht von schlechten Eltern.Da kommt ein wenig Neid auf.



Neid? Warum? So ist unsere Politik und somit auch die Justiz nun einmal ausgerichtet. Wenn es um geschredderte Aale geht, hat die Wasserkraft Vorrang. Wenn es um Laichplätze geht, wird der Fluss nun einmal zugunsten der Binnenschifffahrt begradigt usw. . Derjenige der dafür verantwortlich ist, sitzt am längeren Hebel, zumindest wenn er seine Macht einmal auch als solche wahrnimmt. Man muss keine Hühnerprodukte kaufen, man muss auch keine Parteien wählen, die das Kükenschreddern in Ordnung finden oder einem ein Windrad vor die Nase setzen wollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Relgna schrieb:


> Blos gut das es kein größers Wesen über uns gibt das so ein Verhalten ans Tageslicht legt wie manch Angler.



Er/Es hätte wohl durchaus Verständnis für menschl.
Schwächen.

Toleranz ist ja auch. keine Erfindung der Neuzeit:

https://de.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/de..._Auge,_aber_nicht_den_Balken_im_eigenen_sehen

[emoji6] 

@Purist
Richtig,das aktuelle Bsp.widerlegt aber mal wieder die oft verbreitete These,das du zur durchsetzung von Interessen, einen breiten, gesellschaftl.Rückhalt benötigst.

Du brauchst "nur" einen gew.Rechtsspielraum,eine Spur Abgewixxtheit plus Argumente aber auch den Willen,das zur Not durch die Instanzen durchboxen 
zu wollen..ok,bissl Geld brauchts auch.[emoji3] 

Und das meine ich mit Neid.
Hätte eine echte Anglervertretung auch nur 10% von diesem Biss,wären wir in D weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hätte eine echte Anglervertretung auch nur 10% von diesem Biss,wären wir in D weiter.


So isses....

Wir haben aber ja nur eine Vertretung für organisierte Angelfischer im DAFV ..

Denen Angler und Angeln eh wurscht sind und die davon auch keinerlei Ahnung haben!


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hätte eine echte Anglervertretung auch nur 10% von diesem Biss,wären wir in D weiter.



Glaube ich nicht, wir Angler schlagen schließlich zu 99% keinen finanziellen und steuerpflichtigen Profit aus unserem Hobby. 
Da wären andere gefragt die sich aber scheinbar lieber damit begnügen, dass wir mehr oder weniger organisiert sind und uns im Alleingang mehr oder weniger für unsere Interessen einsetzen.

Wo sind die Lobbyisten der Geräteanbieter, evtl. sogar Händler, in Berlin? |rolleyes 

Als Vergleich zu dem Thema: Der ADAC hat "angeblich" eine enorme politische Macht in Deutschland. Schlechte Straßen und überteuerte Autobahnrasthöfe verhindert der genauso wenig wie die 65% Steuern auf Kraftstoffe.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Purist schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht


denke ich persönlich auch nicht.

entscheidender wird in der tat dies sein -



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du brauchst "nur" einen gew.Rechtsspielraum,eine Spur Abgewixxtheit plus Argumente aber auch den Willen,das zur Not durch die Instanzen durchboxen
> zu wollen..


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ruhrfischer, du hast recht. Unsere Vertreter in Form sämtliche Verbände beschmutzen sich nicht mit Ruhm und vertreten teils engstirnig ihre Position ohne mal nach rechts oder links zu sehen :-/



Mag sein, wobei Deutschland in vielen Dingen anders tickt wie seine Nachbarländer.

Der Naturschutzgedanke ist bei uns eher schwach entwickelt.
Wir betrachten Natur eher nach dem praktischen Sinn.
Wobei in Deutschland der Tierschutzgedanke eher schon Religion ist, die aber die Nutzung als Produktion nur wenig stören darf.(Siehe Küken, oder Fischerei)
Das Deutschland da "seltsam" tickt kann man schon daran sehen das Tierschutz zum Staatsziel gemacht wurde, oder nun Weltweit zu den Ländern zählt wo der Anteil der Vegetarier am Höchsten ist.
http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...-bevoelkerung-ausgewaehlter-laender-weltweit/
Nur, hat es bei den Ländern wo das noch mehr Menschen machen Religiöse und traditionelle Gründe.
Auch da sind wir nun also moralischer Weltmeister, oder auch nur besonders Dumm.
Wir sind das Tierschutzwunderland, wo Naturschutz schon mal geopfert wird wenn es dem Tierschutz dient.

Was aber halt kaum Jemanden aufstößt, weil viele Deutsche ja nicht mal in der Lage sind Tier und Naturschutz als 2 grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge zu sehen.

Was das Angeln betrifft, na ja C&R ist verboten weil man ja Fische nicht unnötig fangen sollte.=> Tierschutz
Das aber schon durch die ganz normale Nutzung als Angelgewässer die Natur verändert wird, weil eben Zielfische und Altfische entnommen werden wird gar nicht wahrgenommen. Das wäre ein Naturschutzthema.

Da wir aber ja grundsätzlich maximal die Art sehen, die zur Nutzung erhalten werden soll, reichen uns einige Jungfische die Art zu erhalten oder es wird der nun fehlender Nachwuchs besetzt.
So betrachtet man Produktionsgewässer.

(Bezeichnend immer wieder die Diskussionen ob es sinnvoll ist Großhechte zu schonen.....Schon wer versucht das zu begründen oder abzustreiten, hat ein Problem Natur einfach zu akzeptieren. Großhechte sind eben ein Bestandteil der Natur, fehlen sie weitgehend, ist das nicht natürlich.)

C&R ist eine Möglichkeit Naturschutz und Angeln verträglicher zu verbinden, wobei es unter Umständen zu Lasten des Tierschutzes ginge.
Da wir aber nur Tierschutz und nicht Naturschutz wahrnehmen ist es halt verboten.

Im sinne des Naturschutzes DANKE ich Allen die sich bemühen das Angeln durch Entnahmegebote tierschutzgerechter zu gestalten.
Finde ich gut so etwas, in P&T-Angelteichen und Produktionsgewässern.

Jeder Mensch verbraucht eben Natur, wobei man den diesen Verbrauch halt geringer halten, oder durch so etwas wie Entnahmegebote vergrößern kann.
Letzteres ist so als wenn man störende Wanderer zwingen würde immer noch etwas aus der Natur mitzunehmen, anstatt das Besondere vor Ort nur zu bewundern.

Oft sind es die Moralapostel die alles nur schlimmer machen.
Der normale Mensch, versucht oft richtig zu handeln.
Es sind die Glaubensfanatiker die Ihn dann zwingen Dinge zu tun die er so gar nicht tun würde.
Wobei auch da diese Fanatiker auf beiden Seiten lauern.
Auch viele Anhänger von C&R sind oft keine Heiligen, da sind durchaus Angler dabei, die weder auf Tier oder Naturschutz keine Rücksicht nehmen und nur Vorwände suchen.

Ja, ich bewundere die Nachbarländer.
Nicht ohne Grund, bekommt Deutschland ja aus diesen Ländern oft die Tiere welche in Deutschland verschwanden.

Von Thomas..
>>Da ist es mehr als wohltuend, wenn in der Schweiz Daniel Hefti vom Schweizer Bundesamt für Umwelt klar sagt, dass die Vorschriften vom Angler ausgelegt werden müssten, und man davon ausgehe dass die Fischer eigenverantwortlich und dank ihrer Ausbildung richtig handeln.

Chapeau!!

Da können sich bürokrateutonische Verbandler, Minister, Behörden und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden!!<<

#6

Nachtrag: Stolz zeigt man die Fortschritte die Deutschen zu Vegetariern zu machen.
Ob solche Zahlen stimmen?
Egal, das es immer mehr werden ist Fakt, das es heute schon mehr sind als Angler sicher wahrscheinlich.
https://vebu.de/veggie-fakten/entwicklung-in-zahlen/anzahl-veganer-und-vegetarier-in-deutschland/

Es sind also Millionen, die auch die Begründung das man Angelt um den Fisch zu essen immer weniger verstehen werden.
Nun auch wenn ich Grünzeug in der Regel Fisch vorziehe, hab ich manchmal richtig Lust auf das essen von Fisch oder Fleisch.
Der Körper scheint das dann wohl zu brauchen.
Erstaunt bemerkte ich im Letzten Jahr wie der Anteil veganer Snacks bei Kulturveranstaltungen in Städten nach oben schoss, aus Mode, Religion oder Vernunft das ist die Frage.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Wo liegt nüchtern und sachlich gesehen, eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem Pferd und 'nem Fisch?

Das Pferd,obwohl als Wirbeltier ja wohl unbestritten höher entwickelt, geht ohne grössere Probleme hinsichtlich Tierschutz-
scheinheiligkeiten als Sport"gerät" durch,beim Fisch sollte man sich nach Ansicht einiger dann vor lauter Ethikgesülz am besten am nächsten Baum aufhängen?

Versuchts echt mal über eine rein sachliche Betrachtung,wegen meiner sogar unter Betrachtung des TSG.

Man muss ja nicht einmal c&r Anhänger sein,um das als vollkommen unlogisch einstufen zu dürfen.

Abseits jeglicher Entnahme,c&d,c&r Philosophien,tippt man sich da doch schon bereits an die Murmel.

Der Sinn,vernünftige Grund,liegt beim Pferdesport anscheinend ganz legal im Sport an sich.

Beim Angeln im gewünschten und t.w.sogar vorgeschriebenen fangen und filetieren?

Ich schlage demnächst bei passender Gelegenheit mal vor,das Pferde nach einer Veranstaltung sinnvoll verwertet werden müssen.

Man wird mich dann entweder lynchen oder in eine Zwangsjacke stecken.Der zuständige Interessenverband dürfte wohl auch Tacheles reden und mich offiziell als wirr im Kopf einstufen.

Es braucht in D eigentlich keiner speziellen c&r Debatte.

Man bekommt es von Seiten der Angelverbände ja nicht einmal hin,den Grund des Angelns neu zu definieren.

Das wäre nämlich viel wichtiger und auch Instrumentativ nachhaltiger als dieses argumentativ bald totgelaufene "nur zur Verwertung" Gewäsch, wie aber auch das Religionsartig gepredigte c&r der Hardcore Releaser.


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wo liegt nüchtern und sachlich gesehen, eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem Pferd und 'nem Fisch?



Das Pferd ist, wie der Fisch, ein Nutztier, nach dem ausgiebigem Gebrauch und entsprechenden Mängeln geht's ab zum Schlachthof. Das ist genauso wie bei der Milchkuh, solange die genug Milch gibt, darf sie leben, wenn sie das nach 3 Jahren nicht mehr packt, wird sie eben abgeholt. 

Auf das Angeln übertragen würde das heissen: Kaputtgeangelt = Schlachtbar. Ist das erstrebenswert? Glaube ich nicht, da muss man beim Ausnehmen ja ständig auf der Hut sein, dass man sich nicht die abgeschnittenen Haken der Vorfänger in die Finger setzt, mit Verpilzungen etc. müsste man sich genauso anfreunden wie mit dicken Fettschwarten.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es braucht in D eigentlich keiner speziellen c&r Debatte.
> 
> Man bekommt es von Seiten der Angelverbände ja nicht einmal hin,den Grund des Angelns neu zu definieren.
> 
> Das wäre nämlich viel wichtiger und auch Instrumentativ nachhaltiger als dieses argumentativ bald totgelaufene "nur zur Verwertung" Gewäsch, wie aber auch das Religionsartig gepredigte c&r der Hardcore Releaser.




Das sehe ich auch so. Je mehr Regulierung, desto weniger Freiheit. Ein grundsätzliches Erlauben des C&R als Alternative zum Knüppeln ist absolut ausreichend. Die genauen Formalitäten gehen höchstens den Bewirtschafter was an.

Im Beispiel Schweiz werden pro C&R vor Allem Argumente aus dem Naturschutz ins Feld geführt. Damit lässt sich C&R bei Forelle, Hecht und co. begründen. Karpfen, Zander und andere nicht überall heimischen Fische fallen da raus, Forellenseen genau so.
Überlässt man diese Regelungen einem reinen Juristen, erreicht man höchstens eine Teil-Legalisierung, bei dem einige C&R-Praktiken den offiziellen Status der Illegalität aufgedrückt bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wo liegt nüchtern und sachlich gesehen, eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem Pferd und 'nem Fisch?


Pferd :
Warmblüter, höher entwickeltes Säugetier, schmerzempfindlich, Flucht- und Herdentier

Fisch:
nieder entwickeltes, wechselwarmes Tier aka "schwimmendes Gemüse"....


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Purist schrieb:


> Auf das Angeln übertragen würde das heissen: Kaputtgeangelt = Schlachtbar. Ist das erstrebenswert? Glaube ich nicht, da muss man beim Ausnehmen ja ständig auf der Hut sein, dass man sich nicht die abgeschnittenen Haken der Vorfänger in die Finger setzt, mit Verpilzungen etc. müsste man sich genauso anfreunden wie mit dicken Fettschwarten.



Sobald bei einem fangfähigen Fisch ein Haken abgeschnitten werden muss, ist der kaputtgeangelt und gehört entnommen.
Abgesehen von Aal und Waller verkraften das nur sehr wenige.

Aber genau an sowas hakt die C&R-Debatte, manche wünschen sich den ewig fangbaren kapitalen Brocken, auch wenn der Erhalt von solchen Fischen manchmal sinnlos oder schädlich ist.
Aber wie das eine verhindern und das andere erlauben?
Imho nicht die Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Purist schrieb:


> Das Pferd ist, wie der Fisch, ein Nutztier, nach dem ausgiebigem Gebrauch und entsprechenden Mängeln geht's ab zum Schlachthof. Das ist genauso wie bei der Milchkuh, solange die genug Milch gibt, darf sie leben, wenn sie das nach 3 Jahren nicht mehr packt, wird sie eben abgeholt.
> 
> Auf das Angeln übertragen würde das heissen: Kaputtgeangelt = Schlachtbar. Ist das erstrebenswert? Glaube ich nicht, da muss man beim Ausnehmen ja ständig auf der Hut sein, dass man sich nicht die abgeschnittenen Haken der Vorfänger in die Finger setzt, mit Verpilzungen etc. müsste man sich genauso anfreunden wie mit dicken Fettschwarten.


 
 Du gehst von Fischen als Nutztieren aus, in 95% der Fälle geht es aber um Wildtiere.
 Das ist etwas ganz anderes, wobei selbst Pferde wohl heute eher als Haustiere gehalten werden als noch Nutztier zu sein.
 Ich denke viele Pferde werden zum Abdecker, oder ins Tierfutter gehen, aber nur noch selten gegessen werden.

 Und auf das Angeln übertragen ist Kaputtgeangelt  = Schlachtbar, ja  noch harmlos.
 Dort predigen Viele, geangelt also auch Schlachten, wenn sie denn nicht geschützt sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Die meisten Pferde dürfen wegen der Medikamente, die sie als "Spasstiere" erhalten, weder für menschliche Ernährung geschlachtet werden noch für Tierfutter.

Zur Verwertung werden entweder spezielle Schlachtpferde gezüchtet bzw. von vorne herein Wert auf zugelassene Medikamentierung gelegt oder diese aus Regionen importiert, wo niemand auf die Idee kommen würde, Pferde mit teuren Medikamenten zu erhalten wie Balkan oder manche italienische Gegenden (Western, ihr erinnert euch: Bein gebrochen, Schuss in Kopp...)....


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Sobald bei einem fangfähigen Fisch ein Haken abgeschnitten werden muss, ist der kaputtgeangelt und gehört entnommen.
> Abgesehen von Aal und Waller verkraften das nur sehr wenige.



Das vertragen auch Karpfen, Hechte, vermutlich sogar in kleinerem Umfang Zander und Barsche. Das Problem sehe ich nicht wirklich in den Haken, sondern eher in dem Versuch zu entscheiden, wann ein Fisch nach der Logik "schlachtreif" ist. Bei Vierbeinern fällt die Entscheidung leicht: Alt, kaputt, funktioniert nicht mehr richtig: ab zum Abdecker. Wann ist ein Fisch kaputtgeangelt? Wenn auch ohne Messereinsatz viel Blut fließt, wenn er im Drill aufgrund seines Alters kaum noch Regung zeigt oder wenn er schon fast ungenießbar und krank ist?


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du gehst von Fischen als Nutztieren aus, in 95% der Fälle geht es aber um Wildtiere.



Nutztier = wird vom Menschen genutzt, das schließt auch viele Wildtiere ein. Fische gehören genauso dazu wie z.B. Jagdwild.
Und da steckt wieder der Teufel im Detail: Was ist eine legitime "Tiernutzung"? |rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pferd :
> Warmblüter, höher entwickeltes Säugetier, schmerzempfindlich, Flucht- und Herdentier
> 
> Fisch:
> nieder entwickeltes, wechselwarmes Tier aka "schwimmendes Gemüse"....



 Pferd zum Vergnügen gehaltenes überzüchtetes Haustier.
 Schutzstatus für die Natur,....NULL.

 Fisch in der Regel ein einzigartiges Wildtier, das in der Lage ist auf komplexe Gegebenheiten selbst zu reagieren um zu überleben. Oft Flucht und Schwarmtiere.
 Jede Entnahme ein Eingriff in die Natur.
 (Bitte die typischen Nutz/Haustiere bei den Fischen vergessen)  


 Wir sind selbst schuld wenn wir uns auf die sinnlose Tierschutzdebatte einlassen, anstatt uns mehr auf Naturschutz zu berufen.
 Wobei wir uns ja nur auf eine schräge rechtliche Betrachtung setzen und religiösen Vorstellen von dem Menschen an der Spitze einer Entwicklung setzen und Säugetiere nur aus diesem Grund als höherentwickelt betrachtet werden.

 Die Wahrheit ist aber, das sich Tierarten parallel entwickeln.
 Wobei Säugetiere dann nur ein Seitenzweig der Fische sind, wo der Mensch ein Blatt des großen Abstammungsbaumes ist. 
 (Weil dieses Blatt so weit oben in der Krone ist, hält es sich nun für das höherstehende und beste Blatt am Baum.:q
 Was mag dieses Blatt über Blüten und Früchte denken, die ja ganz anders sind.)


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Purist schrieb:


> Nutztier = wird vom Menschen genutzt, das schließt auch viele Wildtiere ein. Fische gehören genauso dazu wie z.B. Jagdwild.
> Und da steckt wieder der Teufel im Detail: Was ist eine legitime "Tiernutzung"? |rolleyes



Ja so mögen es die Deutschen verstehen, wenn sie Wildtiere als Nutztiere betrachten und Natur als Nutzfläche.
Das ist ja genau der Knackpunkt den ich meinte.

Das was ich nun mal wieder alles verdrehte, nicht zu ernst nehmen.
Aber es braucht Betrachtungen beider Extreme um dann gute Kompromissen zu finden.

Das Problem ist, so vernünftig Tierschutz auch sein mag, er sollte keinen zu hohen Stellenwert neben dem ungleich wichtigeren Naturerhalt haben.
So wie eben auch Nutzung verträglich mit Natur vereinbart werden sollte.
Oft schreien aber die am lautesten die die Dinge nur einseitig sehen, betrachten oder eben nur Ihre Ziele, Interessen vertreten.
Der Mensch ist seltsam Er folgt oft denen die nur klare einfache Ziele, deutlich und energisch vertreten, denn Die wissen ja wohl was richtig ist.
Oft sind es aber die unsicheren, leisen Stimmen die sich mit den Dingen tiefer befassten.
Da gibt es interessante Versuche zu....


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fisch in der Regel ein einzigartiges Wildtier, das in der Lage ist auf komplexe Gegebenheiten selbst zu reagieren um zu überleben. Oft Flucht und Schwarmtiere.
> Jede Entnahme ein Eingriff in die Natur.
> ...................
> Wobei Säugetiere dann nur ein Seitenzweig der Fische sind, wo der Mensch ein Blatt des großen Abstammungsbaumes ist.



Jedes Lebewesen ist einzigartig, völlig egal ob es eine Wirbelsäule hat oder nicht. Fische können übrigens nicht auf komplexe Gegebenheiten reagieren, bzw. nur in begrenztem Umfang und mit sehr eingeschränkten Mitteln. 
Meist ist Flucht das Mittel der Wahl, wie bei fast allen Individuen der unteren Nahrungskette.
Ein Eingriff in die Natur ist es bereits, wenn ein Mensch seinen Fuß da rein setzt. Entscheidend ist, ob ein Eingriff - entweder für sich alleine, oder durch permanente Wiederholung - verändernde Auswirkungen hat. Und dann ist noch die Frage, ob diese Auswirkungen positiv oder negativ sind. 

Dein letzter Satz mag zwar so ansatzweise stimmen, erzeugt aber u.U. eine gravierende Fehleinschätzung. Biologisch gesehen, sind Fische eine uralte und extrem gering entwickelte Familie. Sie haben außer einer Wirbelsäule, die nur ein Skelettfragment ist, mit den heutigen Säugetieren nullkommanix gemein. 
Entwicklungsdynamisch stehen sie auf der Stufe der heutigen Insekten. Jedweder Vergleich verbietet sich somit von selbst.

Vollkommen Recht gebe ich Dir in der Einschätzung, dass der Tierschutz in der freien Natur, also beim angeln und jagen, nichts zu suchen hat und der Natur- und Artenschutz dem gegenüber dort wesentlich höheres Gewicht verdient.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz mag zwar so ansatzweise stimmen, erzeugt aber u.U. eine gravierende Fehleinschätzung. Biologisch gesehen, sind Fische eine uralte und extrem gering entwickelte Familie. Sie haben außer einer Wirbelsäule, die nur ein Skelettfragment ist, mit den heutigen Säugetieren nullkommanix gemein.
> Entwicklungsdynamisch stehen sie auf der Stufe der heutigen Insekten. Jedweder Vergleich verbietet sich somit von selbst.


 
 Ich denke nicht Das ich es bin der da einer Fehleinschätzung unterliegt, auch wenn ich Denke das viele das anders sehen werden wie ich.

 Selbst  ein mehr an Hirn, ist ja nur eine einzige Möglichkeit wie Tiere sich weiterentwickelten.
 So ein Hirn verbraucht auch unnötig viel Energie,  ein Zuviel an Hirn hat also auch Nachteile.

 Säugetiere gab es schon zu Zeiten der Dinos, nur konnten sich die Säuger, da noch nicht weiterentwickeln, weil die hochentwickelten Dinos schon die Nischen besetzten.
 Sind nun Krokodile oder Vögel als Nachkommen der Dinos die Spitze der Entwicklung?
 Nö, weil es eine solche Spitze gar nicht gibt, alles entwickelte sich parallel weiter.
 Hin und wieder erwischte es dann die hochentwickelten Arten, so das Platz für neue Spezialisierungen aus der Basis frei wurde.
 Es sind die hochentwickelten Spezialisten die dann meist zu weit entwickelt waren, um zu überleben.

 Ist ein Hai primitiver als ein Knochenfisch?
 (Was man ja aus der Primitiven Entwicklungslinie der Knorpelfische ableiten könnte)
 Nein, Haie sind unglaublich weit entwickelte  Fische, deren Entwicklung sich weit vor den Knochenfischen von diesen trennte.
 Wenn Tiere mit so wenigen Nachkommen auskommen wie viele Haie, dann sind sie nicht primitiv.
 Es sind die Knochenfische die immer noch eine Schleimschicht haben und keine so eleganten Lösungen wie die Haie fanden.

 Wobei so gesehen sonst das Weichtier Krake, ja auch noch primitiver wäre, als ein Insekt.
 In Wahrheit aber dürfte sein Lernverhalten und seine Anpassungsmöglichkeit und Intelligenz  die vieler Säugetiere gar noch übertreffen.
 Dort zeigt sich das Intelligenz dann auch mal mit besonders vielen möglichen Nachkommen übereinkommen kann. 
 Wobei ist es wirklich ein Zeichen von primitiv viele oder wenig mögliche Nachkommen zu haben?
 Nö, im Überlebenskampf zählt lediglich ausreichend Nachkommen zu haben, mit kleinstem Aufwand, wie auch immer.

 Du liegst aber auch falsch wenn Du meinst das Fische nicht komplex auf Ihre Umwelt reagieren.
 Das tun sie in dem Rahmen wie es Ihre Art erlaubt.
 Vieles dabei wird erlernt und oft spezialisieren sich Fische dann auch auf bestimmte Nahrung oder die Art Nahrung zu finden. Sie lernen halt Gefahren aus dem Weg zu gehen und was fressbar ist, können sie ja auch erschmecken. 
 Vermutlich können sie viel mehr als wir denken, wobei es immer noch ganz einfache Fische bleiben. 


 Ja ich unterscheide Wild und Zuchttiere.
 Zuchttiere sind oft degenerierte Tiere, die eben kaum noch in der Lage sind allein zu überleben.
 Sie haben oft viel von ihren Sinnen verloren und wurden oft regelrecht Dumm.
 Gleichzeitig haben sie nie gelehrt, was sie in der Natur auf sich gestellt brauchen.
 Besonders Alte Zuchtfische aus der Mast, werden also draußen oft Probleme bekommen, sich da noch umzustellen.
 Se lehrten die falschen Dinge und haben oft auch nicht mehr die Sinne und Instinkte eines Wildfische.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Gerade bei Haien wird die Sinnesproblematik sehr deutlich. Sie spüren sehr wahrscheinlich keinen Schmerz durch Haken, aber den Herzschlag des Fängers.
Fische sind keineswegs stumpfsinnig oder reine Aktions-Reaktions Mechanismen.
Aus dem Verhalten lässt sich aber kein Ich-Bewusstsein oder echtes Schmerzempfinden ableiten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Gerade bei Haien wird die Sinnesproblematik sehr deutlich. Sie spüren sehr wahrscheinlich keinen Schmerz durch Haken, aber den Herzschlag des Fängers.
> Fische sind keineswegs stumpfsinnig oder reine Aktions-Reaktions Mechanismen.
> Aus dem Verhalten lässt sich aber kein Ich-Bewusstsein oder echtes Schmerzempfinden ableiten.



Hört doch endlich mal auf, in solchen Diskussionen vollkommen irrelevante Beispiele zu bringen. 
Nachtfaltermännchen können die Pheromone der Weibchen über mehrere Kilometer Distanz wahrnehmen. Monarchfalter finden den Weg vom Norden der USA zum Überwinterungsplatz in Mexiko und zurück. Ameisen leben in organisierten Gemeinschaften und legen sogar Pilzkulturen an.
Ähnliche "Leistungen" vollbringen auch manche Fische.

Dennoch bleiben sie, um es mit Deinen Worten auszudrücken, reine Aktions-Reaktionsmechanismen. Denn nichts von diesen "Fähigkeiten" entspringt planvollem handeln oder Lernvermögen.

Und hier bin aus der Diskussion raus, denn das alles ist off topic. Macht nen separaten Thread auf.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Fische sind keineswegs stumpfsinnig oder reine Aktions-Reaktions Mechanismen.
> Aus dem Verhalten lässt sich aber kein Ich-Bewusstsein oder echtes Schmerzempfinden ableiten.




Die erste These musste nur oft genug weniger differenziert vorgehenden Köpfen als Steilvorlage servieren und schon hast du evtl. den nächsten drohenden Strick gegen eine liberalere Handhabung des eigentlichen Themas.

Das "aber..." interessiert die auf Schnappreflex konditionierten üblichen Verdächtigen nämlich leider nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Damit dass ein Fisch vom Leben und auch vom Angeln mehr mitbekommt als eine Kartoffel, kann ich gut leben.
Es muss ja nicht unbedingt Schmerz sein.
Wer den Fisch auf Gemüse reduzieren muss, um nachts ruhig zu schlafen, sollte vielleicht lieber Gärtner werden.

Wie kommt man von hier wieder aufs Thema zurück?


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Fische sind keineswegs stumpfsinnig oder reine Aktions-Reaktions Mechanismen.
> Aus dem Verhalten lässt sich aber kein Ich-Bewusstsein oder echtes Schmerzempfinden ableiten.


 
 Mag alles stimmen.
 Wobei es mir eher drum geht das man mit Fischen mit Achtung umgeht.

 Diese Achtung vermisse ich in vielen Diskussionen, ob sie nun Schmerzempfinden wie Wir haben oder nicht.
 Wobei da dann entscheidend ist wie wir uns als Mensch verstehen, also denken ob wir nur Mitgeschöpfe sind oder uns für die Krone der Schöpfung halten.
 Dann ist unsere Art zu Leiden eben besonders schlimm, weil unser Nerven-System und Hirn so weit entwickelt ist.
 Oft wird man so vom Menschen Vernunft erwarten, die man von Tieren eben nicht erwarten würde. 


 Der Witz dabei, oft fehlt diese Achtung sowohl im C&R Lager wie auch bei denen die Fische nur als Nahrung wahrnehmen.
 Selbst viele Tierschützer schaffen es, diese Achtung vermissen zu lassen.
 Gleichzeitig kann aber auch C&R und Entnahme als Nahrung mit größter Achtung im Einklang stehen.

 Primitivere Naturgesellschaften waren da schon oft weiter, wenn die Ihre Beutetiere verehrten. Wer sich praktisch intensiv mit dem Beobachten von Tieren beschäftigt und versucht sich in Ihre Handlungen hineinzuversetzen der bemerkt oft Dinge die Andere gar nicht wahrnehmen.
 Ein + für viele Angler und Jäger, weil sie abseits der Großstädter und Ihrer  Haustiere auch Wildtiere beobachten. 

 Theoretisches Wissen kann eben auch verblenden.
 Wir halten uns für die Besten weil wir uns loslösten vom Miteinander in der Natur...
 Wir schafften es die Natur oft zu besiegen und behaupteten uns gegen die Regelmechanismen...die zwischen den Arten herrschte...
 Wir nennen uns Vernünftig und hoch entwickelt...oder eben von einem Gott an die Spitze gestellt.

 Schon seltsam was da Großstädter so alles treiben, schräg viele ihrer Vorstellungen, wie man Natur und Tiere zu behandeln habe, weil sie Natur ja kaum noch erleben.

 Na ja ich denke wir sind primitive Träumer, halt völlig abgehobene Tiere.
 So einzigartig und gut, wie eine Krankheit, welche die Abwehrmechanismen eines Körpers bezwang. 
 Jetzt erst,wird sich zeigen wie vernünftig wir wirklich sind.
 Ob wir also anders als Tiere bewusst nachhaltig handeln können...
 Bislang deutet nichts darauf hin das wir das können.

 Wir sind das übergroße Blatt in der Krone, was meint das Wurzeln primitiv seien, weil sie ja nicht grün sind und so mit auch keine Energie gewinnen.
 Warum also sollte das Blatt die Wurzeln achten.


 Mist schon wieder viel zu viel herumphilsophiert.#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wer den Fisch auf Gemüse reduzieren muss, um nachts ruhig zu schlafen, sollte vielleicht lieber Gärtner werden.
> 
> Wie kommt man von hier wieder aufs Thema zurück?



Ganz einfach,was spricht objektiv gesehen gegen eine moderate Liberalisierung?

Über die dt.Interpretation des Angelns,nämlich unter ausschliesslicher Entnahmeabsicht,schütteln ja selbst viele Nichtangler den Kopf.


Mir scheint,das sich da der Spruch vom Wert der Propheten im eigenen Land(Metier) mal wieder bewahrheitet?


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Dagegen spricht, dass sowas in Gesetzesform zu bringen nicht ganz einfach ist und viele Verbände jegliche Pro-C&R Offensive, sowie anderweitige Arbeit fürs Angeln konsequent verweigern. Weitere Verbote blocken ist oft schon das höchste der Gefühle.

In der Schweiz ist da auch mehr dahinter, zum Beispiel gibt die Fischereiberatung dort Tipps zum richtigen Fotografieren bei C&R.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: C+R: «Spassfischen» ist verboten, aber gängig*

Da haste leider Recht,die DAFV Bremsklötze in gewohnter Manier. 

Es muss ja keine offensive c&r Debatte sein,das würde mit diesen weltfremden DAFV Erzbischöfen ja eh in die Hose gehen..wie nahezu alles was man da "anpackt".

Aber selbst die Verweigerung einer moderaten Anpassung an die Realität(fachliche Praxis,Sinn des Angelns an sich),zeigt doch schon,das dieser VDSF 2.0 da nicht nur überfordert,ideologisch vernagelt und Zukunftstechnisch
(Zeitgem.Angelei) blind ist.

Er ist da schlichtweg fehl am Platz.


----------

